# [SOLVED] My first solo build



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a crappy jalope of a computer before that died on me so I decide to build anew. I'll edit this post later when I can get to a computer instead of being on my phone.

As per the guidelines I'm that 'read this first' post :
Budget : I have bought almost everything already so I'm not looking for parts right now.
Brands : no preference but I like good quality and once I have that it's just a matter of finding g that part as cheap as possible.
Multitasking : YES. I have ADD so I am always multitasking in my browser and have around ten tabs open at all times plus usually a game or two as well.
Gaming : YES. I am building this pretty much for gaming. Portal 2 is the first thing I will be installing as soon as possible.
Calculations : not really.
Overclocking : eventually. No idea how much. It will depend on how things go later on.
Storage : currently I have an 80gb for windows 7 and a 40gb for Ubuntu 10.10. Later on I plan to get a pair of sata 1tb drives.
Legacy support : I do use a ps2 keyboard.
OS : For now Win 7 x32 and Ubuntu 10.10 x32 but after a bit win 7 x64 and Ubuntu 11.04 z64.
Case : have it.
Accessories : have them.
Recycled components : optical drives and current hard drives.
Monitor : have one for now but will eventually be looking for one that is HD.
Stores : for me the holy Trinity of computer parts is tigetdirect, newegg, and Amazon.
Location : USA.

This thread is more about Mr finding parts to build with. I already have those thanks to another thread. What this is is me getting help putting it together and going through the setup for a first time build. When I get the parts in a few days, I'll be posting again with what questions I have then.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: My first solo build*



Super_Dork_42 said:


> Budget : I have bought almost everything already so I'm not looking for parts right now.


So what have you bought?


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: My first solo build*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...get-to-go-with-this-549728-4.html#post3139624

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...get-to-go-with-this-549728-4.html#post3140511

Those posts are the parts I have ordered. I am also thinking I will get this next :

Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1450-TR GeForce GTS 450 (Fermi) 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My first solo build*

Please don't make multiple posts on the same subject. Your questions in the other post have been replied to so keeping further question in that post avoids confusion and clicking back and forth between pages.
Thank You.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Not going to get too far on the Build until you get the video card


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, it has workable graphics until next payday so its fine for now.

And by the way, this is a different question so that is why I made this new thread. This is about when I am building it for when I have questions. That other thread was where I figured out what I want, parts-wise.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

What has workable Graphics, the M4A79XTD EVO motherboard does not have integrated video?



> Also, here is the new rig, as far as now is concerned :
> Case : Cooler Master RC-370-KKN1 ELITE 370 ATX / MICRO-ATX - BLT Catalog!
> Fans : Amazon.com: Cooler Master 120mm Silent Case Fan 4-in-1 Value Pack - (R4-S2S-124K-GP): Electronics
> Filters : Amazon.com: SilverStone 120mm Fan Filter with Grill FF121B (Black): Electronics
> ...


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes but I meant that I can hold off until payday, which is tomorrow. I probably should have said that. Oops. I hate when I make a joke that hinges on a fact which I forgot the other person doesn't know. Plus, I may not have fried my gfx card so that might be workable until the new one comes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Ah, testing the old one is good idea.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got a shipping notice. Everything should be here by Friday except for the video card.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Good to hear


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

And I'll be ordering the gfx card tonight after u deposit my check. Yessir, it's all coming together for me.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

RAM and fan controller came today. Faster shipping than I thought it would be.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay wow. A whole day early, my parts arrived. Looks like I have an awesome weekend ahead.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

What you didn't start yet


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Busy tonight. Will start first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like I won't be able to work on it until Sunday. Oh well.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I guess I have some time today after all. I'll be starting in about half an hour I think.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ran into a possible problem. I have 2 ide hdds and two ide optical drives. On the mobo there's only one ide connector. Should I go get an ide to data connector and plug my hdds into a sata port or plug my optical drives into it? I'm thinking hdds. Also, what is this optical drive audio port for? Do I need another cable or two?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My first solo build*

The best option would be to purchase a SATA Hdd. Second best, SATA optical drive.
The optical drive Audio is not needed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Cheapest way out is to pick up a Sata DVD drive less then $20, the converter cards can be troublesome, in the future plan on a Sata Hard drive.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay. Thanks. I will be getting a couple of tb sata drives later.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I'm off to work now but I'll be back to troubleshoot the rest of this later.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting. Now it won't post. I bench tested a few times with the old video card first then the new one. Everything worked fine. Then I put everything in the case and now it won't post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Pull the board out, it usually means you have a stand off out of place, that board should have 9 stand off's and 9 screws


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My first solo build*

Did you bench test prior to installing the hardware in the case?
Did the build work on the bench?


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Pull the board out, it usually means you have a stand off out of place, that board should have 9 stand off's and 9 screws


I had all 9 standoffs in place but some of the screws wouldn't screw in all the way. Could that have something to do with it?



Tyree said:


> Did you bench test prior to installing the hardware in the case?
> Did the build work on the bench?


Yes. As I said, I did a few bench tests as I put it together. All was fine. Then I put it all in the case ans it suddenly wouldn't post. The thing that worries me is that I then took it all back out of the case ans benched it again and it still won't post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Why wouldn't the screws go in all the way?
Are they too long, not lined up correctly or??

Make sure the heatsink is still tight to the CPU, and that you have all the power plugs hooked up., clear the CMOS and try again on the bench.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Why wouldn't the screws go in all the way?
> Are they too long, not lined up correctly or??
> 
> Make sure the heatsink is still tight to the CPU, and that you have all the power plugs hooked up, clear the CMOS and try again on the bench.


One of the mounting holes of one standoff is kinda stripped. Another one, no idea why. The heatsink is still tight. How do I "clear the CMOS"?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My first solo build*

The Mobo manual, the one that should have been read thoroughly before assembling the PC, should tell you the proper steps to clear the CMOS using the jumper. An alternative method is to remove the CMOS battery for a min. or so.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry. I was a restaurant. I wasn't thinking clearly. I remembered when I got home.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Don't say anything, I know already.*

I screwed myself out of a processor and almost $90. 
I noticed that my processors heat sink was misaligned in such a way as to not allow me to mount the fans properly. So, I took it off and noticed the processor came with it. Don't say anything. I know I messed up. Anyway, so I put the processor back in but had failed to notice the bent pins. So when I reassembled the rig is when it first started not to post. So, everything works fine, I just messed up really bad, and by the way also in the same stupid move voided the warrantee. I know, I hate myself for it already, please don't chide me on it. I'm buying a new processor with my next paycheck and will continue this later.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

If the pins are bent only and not broken, you straighten them using a mechanical pencil. remove the lead and use the hole the straighten the pins, your not the first nor the last to have this happen.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? Wow. Thank you so much. I was sure it was gone. Ill try that in a second. You've just made me really happy.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woot! Not only did I get through a successful post, it fully booted into not only windows but also Ubuntu! It LLLLIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVEEEEEEESSSSS!!!!


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that I have it in the case it comes up with an error.
"Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key"
When I hit a key, it comes up with
"error: no such device: 7d43e8d6-6d8c-445c-9d95-41282deb202a.
grub rescue>"

What does that mean? Is it a hdd problem? Because I am using a couple of old hdds.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok. So I tried switching where on the ide cable the hdds were and it loads the grub menu but once I make my selection, it beeps and reboots. If I choose windows it asks if I want to do startup repair or start normally. Either choice goes to the reboot.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

If the windows install was done on a different motherboard, then it will need a repair install to remove the old drivers and reset the hal config, Linux may not need it but it's a good idea to reinstall on a new system.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

So is there a way to recover without losing my data? Also,how do I get that done without being able to use a CD drive? Also also, if that's true then hoe did it start up before on both operating systems?


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting. I had a hunch it might be one of the txtra cores so I relocked the fourth core and still the same result. So I relocked the third core and reunlocked the fourth and now it starts up fine in Ubuntu. Tries to do startup repair in windows but either way it doesn't restart. So I successfully unlocked am additional core. Woot!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

You didn't tell us you tried unlocking the cores already

You'll need a CD drive to do a Windows repair install, the repair install will leave all the files, folders and programs in place just reset the Hal config and remove the drivers, if this is a OEM copy of Windows from a mass market PC it's going to be an issue as the license is tied to the original motherboard and it won't activate with the new one.

How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew I forgot something. But yes. It is booted up just fine I'm Ubuntu. When I get home from work I'll get windows going if I can.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Get it up and running stable in your OS of choice first then try unlocking the cores, overclocking. etc.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Windows is up and running fine. It recognized all the new hardware and is.updating all the drivers as I speak. I'm out of the house now so I'll restart it to complete it later. Now I'll be able to play Portal 2 and Mirror's Edge! Oh yeah, and Portal 1 will look better too. SWEET.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Good Deal


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am thinking about getting a UPS. Or at least a really good surge protector. What do you all suggest?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

A good surge protector, UPS units are ok but all they do are give the PC enough time to shut down, the better ones with line voltage/wave protection are $500-$600 meant to be used on servers.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well right now I have no surge protector, so what should I get now? I want brown-out protection as well as not having to worry about surges damaging my new river. Is there a good option for that that is low budget?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Just a good surge protector, a low cost UPS will not be much help in a brown out.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now that I think about it, I can't remember a single brown-out in the nearly two decades I have lived in this house. But the power has been unreliable. (It is because our lines are in the trees, so somedays it just goes out if its windy. Also, I think the whole grid in our neighborhood is really old so that is why too.) So power outage protection should be enough.

Btw on that last post "river" was supposed to be "rig." Farm you autocorrect!


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol farm you. Darn was what I maemt to say lol.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My first solo build*

Spell check in FireFox is one of my favorite features


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish my phone had that instead. Or grammar check. lol


----------



## alfred rich (May 12, 2011)

*Re: My first solo build*

well the newer phones are coming with grammar check..spell check has been anyway around for sometime in mobile phones.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think my next phone might have to be purchased sooner rather than later anyway. My microphone went dead so now I can't make or receive phone calls, voice search,(which I use a lot) or use soundhound to find out what's on the radio. (which I do even more.) I'm thinking of the thunderbolt. I'll wait a little so I can afford it and because I love the custom rom I'm running now and the dev of it is also working on a thunderbolt rom.


----------



## Super_Dork_42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, thanks for all the help everybody. I appreciate it. Please lock this thread, wrench.


----------

